# Tivo bolt Connection interrupted C211



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

this just started recently after placing my wireless router in a new location, I did place it back in the original location without any luck. I went as far as to create a mobile hotspot with my phone and i still get the same.
I've restarted the bolt several times.
any ideas on what else I could try?
thanks


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

It's not you, TiVo's having network or some other God unknown technical issue for the umpteenth time.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I am having the same issue with 3 of my minis right now


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

thank you! That saves me a lot of frustration


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

though i did just reset the tivo out of frustration so now im a bit stuck.. argh


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

is this why my one passes dont exist and cant turn a recording into a one pass? my Premiere is fine.


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

mattyro7878 said:


> is this why my one passes dont exist and cant turn a recording into a one pass? my Premiere is fine.


this is if you go to your network settings and run a connection to the tivo service


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

even ethernet is failing


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

Blue spinning circles last so long it just reverts to the previous screen. Can't change recording options or even play certain shows. I am so sick of these issues!


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

Kurs0010 said:


> Blue spinning circles last so long it just reverts to the previous screen. Can't change recording options or even play certain shows. I am so sick of these issues!


agreed, even the tivo online site shows nothing, i thought at first it was me and did a total reset. I can't get passed the setup info so i can't even watch tv if i wanted to.


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

I also can't connect on my iPhone!


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

Kurs0010 said:


> I also can't connect on my iPhone!


yup i used my phone as a hotspot and nothing.. appears plenty of issues for tivo right now..


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

App seems better this morning but my 3 minis still won't connect


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

compnurd said:


> App seems better this morning but my 3 minis still won't connect


You might try a restart or power cycle. Mini boxes are more sensitive to network problems.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I will try one in a little bit. I wonder how much of this is because margret has these 3 set up to download RC13 since the other one which got the update already is working fine


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

compnurd said:


> I will try one in a little bit. I wonder how much of this is because margret has these 3 set up to download RC13 since the other one which got the update already is working fine


Two of mine received RC13 yesterday around 1pm Eastern. The download is quick, the loading is slow, but faster than a Roamio. Four hour timeout works again.


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

compnurd said:


> App seems better this morning but my 3 minis still won't connect


same.. tivo online now shows my details, but still cant connect via ethernet or wifi. i'll call support when they open to see if they have any insight


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> Two of mine received RC13 yesterday around 1pm Eastern. The download is quick, the loading is slow, but faster than a Roamio. Four hour timeout works again.


That was when one of mine got it.. Around 4 EST is when i forced the others and started having the connection issues...


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

I called support and they knew nothing, the chat dropped me after explaining everything I did and doing what she asked, I called in and went through the same steps and it's being escalated to level 2 support


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Our bolt and mini were working this morning and continue with no issues.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

aspexil said:


> Our bolt and mini were working this morning and continue with no issues.


Well I called this morning. Same issue since last night. Tried iPhone hotspot, tried moca adapter tried wired Ethernet. Same result. It's a known issue they are working at it. My cable supplied Romario and mini connect no issue. It's a TiVo bolt issue.. gotta hope they fix it b4 my guide runs our!

Regards

JACK


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well I called this morning. Same issue since last night. Tried iPhone hotspot, tried moca adapter tried wired Ethernet. Same result. It's a known issue they are working at it. My cable supplied Romario and mini connect no issue. It's a TiVo bolt issue.. gotta hope they fix it b4 my guide runs our!
> 
> Regards
> 
> JACK


Just tried and it's working... hope it sticks...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

djjuice said:


> Just tried and it's working... hope it sticks...


Really? Gonna have to check than. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

JACKASTOR said:


> Really? Gonna have to check than. Thanks for the heads up!


when I did call the support rep did mention he'll associate my device with the issue, dont know if you'll need to do the same.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Well definitely fixed. I know lot of people complain no eta etc. Well it's a minor issue was resolved quickly and at the end of the day, you can't say how long it's gonna take if your tracking the issue down. So chill and relax.. it's not the first rodeo we've all been at!
And thanks for letting me know it was back DJJUICE
It's fixed. Yay!

Regards jack


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

yup working here now also


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

compnurd said:


> yup working here now also


only thing is the issues that were there are still there. received rc13 update... HDMI ISSUE... STILL HERE.. NETFLIX TO 4K ONCE THEN DROP TO 1080P ON ANY SUBSEQUENT USE IS STILL THERE.. Tivo, connection issues aside don't disappoint us lets get this fixed. its a major issue really

regards

Jack


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I am not having the hdmi issue or an issue with Netflix so I can't comment there. I am just glad it fixed my mini tuner issue


----------

